# Am I the last to know something?



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I've got 30 acres of 4.3 pH soil. We all know what that means. I get it plowed,well,until my flats pictured in another thread. Then, I break a gang axles. My fault entirely. I didn't do a thorough check. What was I to do? I had to get it somewhat smooth enough for the lime spreader tomorrow. No other options in sight I hooked up to the cultimulcher and headed to the field. I was in for a surprise. One trip over the field was like working it three times with the disc. Sized those sod clods so well I was really impressed. Is this something anyone else does? I was thinking of buying a packomat for my plow and I figured it was close to the same process. A few years ago I put 20" coulters between my Packers on the front gang. Twice over the field and it's as smooth as "buttah". 8 mph all day.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't have great luck with my disc either. Been quite happen with my s-tine with the c-tine drag harrow behind it other than plugging them with rocks no stop.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

my experience in plowed ground has always been once the clods are a manageable size ( that is what a disc is for-cutting clods up), park the dang thing, like a rollabar rake, each pass and it gets worse somewhere in the field. Hard to beat an old spring-tooth harrow for leveling to a coarse degree, then the cultimulcher is king.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

When I was a kid, we moldboard plowed and always culti-packed behind the plow. Then lightly disc and spring toothed dragged (harrow), if non-corn stalks ground.

Larry


----------

